# Spousal Suport Question



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey everyone. This is not a really life changing question, but I thought I would get some opinions. When my ex and I divorced I was a student. I still am a student lol. My GI Bill ran out (not because I switched majors, but because we moved with him to another state and transfers are just awful lol) this semester, which means Spring and Summer I would need to figure something out. My Ex has offered to give me some of his GI bill to cover classes. I accepted and we are working that out. He was ordered to pay about 4 years of Spousal Support, which I guess is just the state law. Once I get my degree finished (already have a job lined up) would it be acceptable to waive the spousal maintenance? I feel like his helping pay for classes is going above and beyond, and I never like taking advantage of situations. His willingness to be there when I need it outweighs trying to make him pay me for three and a half more years. I would rather get my stuff finished, maybe have the payments for a few months after to get solid and then have it stop. What would you say if you ex approached you with that?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It sounds like a win-win to me, given his generosity and your very responsible attitude. If it is court-ordered support that you are foregoing, though, have it legally recorded to prevent any future issues.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Can't see him objecting. Nice of you to offer. I agree with Married but Happy - if you do, make sure to have the documents altered with the court. 

Also consider this...make sure it's fair for you. Does giving up ALL support from that moment on equal the amount of benefit you will be getting from his GI bill? Sometimes we can give up more than we deserve, speaking from experience.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

DawnD said:


> I would rather get my stuff finished, maybe have the payments for a few months after to get solid and then have it stop. What would you say if you ex approached you with that?


I would ask "Who are you and what have you done with my ex wife?"

Congratulations on being both reasonable and fair.
The world could use more of this.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

firebelly1 said:


> Can't see him objecting. Nice of you to offer. I agree with Married but Happy - if you do, make sure to have the documents altered with the court.
> 
> Also consider this...make sure it's fair for you. Does giving up ALL support from that moment on equal the amount of benefit you will be getting from his GI bill? Sometimes we can give up more than we deserve, speaking from experience.


I would absolutely make sure it is documented. I think stopping the spousal support would still be fair. He would be paying child support still, this would just free up more cash for him to do stuff with the kids. I know I sound super naive, but I do believe that it would all equal out. 

When I approached him he said that perhaps we could up the child support by 2-300 and drop the spousal support. I think that is a great idea. But I do like to double check and make sure i'm not crazy lol. At least people here will tell you if you are nuts haha


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Very reasonable and gracious of both of you. If you two were this cooperative post-split makes me wonder why the marriage couldn't work. But it sounds like he'll help you finish school so you'll help him by limiting support. I agree to document it, even if it's just something you draw up together and sign and have notarized and then keep somewhere safe.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Very reasonable and gracious of both of you. If you two were this cooperative post-split makes me wonder why the marriage couldn't work. .


He likes to sleep with other men's wives lol. I don't like wasting my time being upset about what happened, so I would rather move forward and just do what we can for the kids.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds great what you want to do.. I would just do it when your ready and not say anything until then.. You never know what life throws at you.. 

If anything Save the money and just give it back to him at the end of each year or at the very end..


----------

